# Skateboard wont turn



## Theraima (Oct 6, 2009)

Couldnt figure any other place where to put this..Okay, the problem : My skateboard wont turn right no matter how much I lean to right. 
Is there a way I could fix this? I've already tried loosening the trucks, but the deck seemed to go very unbalanced. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like it might be time for a new skateboard or perhaps just some new trucks.


----------



## Veho (Oct 6, 2009)

Try replacing those rubber rings in the trucks (bushings, I think they're called?).


----------



## updowners (Oct 6, 2009)

.


----------



## Warren_303 (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeap they said it, replace the bushings if your really broke.

Buy new trucks, or a new setup if you can. Those are your best options.

The bushings must really suck.


----------



## Oh Really? (Oct 6, 2009)

Get a life!!! Why skateboard when you can be on gbatemp?


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 6, 2009)

Get some Destructos!

Really though, like others have said, it's _probably_ the bushings or cheap trucks. 
Also, Unless you plan to "cruise" the streets, loose trucks are a bad idea.


----------



## CheatingSoi (Oct 6, 2009)

get a scooter. Problem solved!


----------



## rolloverminutes (Oct 7, 2009)

buy your stuff from a skateshop not big 5.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 7, 2009)

Cheap bastard answer:
Assuming you can turn on another skateboard others have called bushings and I am inclined to agree.

The only new ones you will find however will be branded ones and will probably set you back some (I usually go with doh-doh if I am replacing them) money that could be better used on sweets.
If you have proper bushings (if you have hard plastic ones from a cheap board just go and buy some as the effort required to fix those is horrific) give them a whack with a hammer a few times (from the top; compressing the hole may lead to you breaking them) and then stick in some boiling water* for a few minutes before giving them another few whacks with a hammer and if you have the ability (probably a vice but something heavy and a solid floor should also work. Ignore the hammer/pressure part and throw your wheels in there as well if you want.

*protip; if with parents/significant other boiling your bushings in their nice pans will probably earn you a telling off/kick in the nuts/night on the sofa so use the pan you find in the shed or wait until they are gone for the day, if by yourself just clean it afterwards as oily dust does not make pasta taste good).

Sidenote: oil your bearings while you are at it as they are probably shot or getting that way and they will make it equally biased. It is winter now so I would avoid replacing them for as long as you can stand it (my limit is usually when I am pushing for speed going downhill or can not easily make it to the coping).

Really cheap bastard answer:
Rotate the bushing(s) around a bit; you likely have a "soft spot" and you can make it so said spot is at the front or the back or the trucks and thus not causing hassle for turning.

Really really cheap bastard answer:
Learn to turn by pressing down on the tail/rear kicker and/or powersliding instead.

Really really really cheap bastard answer:
Switch the ends of the board you use as a nose and tail; chances are it is just one side


@Oh Really? for those of us who have yet to figure out internet shopping and/or immortality skateboards are great for a shop/food/booze run.


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 7, 2009)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Really really cheap bastard answer:
> Learn to turn by pressing down on the tail/rear kicker and/or powersliding instead.


I was going to say this lol.


----------



## Bluelaserman (Oct 7, 2009)

Buy a Steering Wheel , Problem Solved


----------

